# Are you satisfied?



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Are you satisfied??*​
*Well?*

Exceeded expectations of awesomeness9545.89%I like it just as much as I thought I would10148.79%Eh... Unimpressed104.83%


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm seeing opinions all over the place so... are you satisfied??


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

very. Droidth3ory made my bionic bearable but its no comparison to the nexus.


----------



## Ned (Jun 29, 2011)

For the first time in a long time I actually like my STOCK phone!! I am so against vendor skins. My thunderbolt has been deposited in the drawer of misfit phones and will only see the light of day if something happens to my Nexus.

Could not be happier with my decision.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ned said:


> For the first time in a long time I actually like my STOCK phone!! I am so against vendor skins. My thunderbolt has been deposited in the drawer of misfit phones and will only see the light of day if something happens to my Nexus.
> 
> Could not be happier with my decision.


Seriously.. I definitely hear you on that!


----------



## jonkyu (Jun 10, 2011)

Ned said:


> For the first time in a long time I actually like my STOCK phone!! I am so against vendor skins. My thunderbolt has been deposited in the drawer of misfit phones and will only see the light of day if something happens to my Nexus.
> 
> Could not be happier with my decision.


+100000.

Absolutely happy with it, glad I waited. Kinda having a hard time finding a good reason to unlock it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## davidukfl (Aug 12, 2011)

Ned said:


> For the first time in a long time I actually like my STOCK phone!! I am so against vendor skins. My thunderbolt has been deposited in the drawer of misfit phones and will only see the light of day if something happens to my Nexus.
> 
> Could not be happier with my decision.


Agreed. For complete stock this phone is fantastic. I installed Android Revolution HD which is basically tweaked stock and it's great. Which says a lot considering on my old Droid X and my wifes Incredible I installed MIUI and loved it


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

So far I'd say it's a very strong like that may segue to love after I've used it for a few days/week, and been able to customize it...that is, after all, one of the main reasons I chose this phone, that it is totally open.

Just unlocked the boot loader, would like to root to use TiBackup, Root Explorer, etc., but haven't had time yet.

I think love will truly come when I can load some optimized Ice Cream ROMs/kernels...


----------



## bigdog357 (Jul 16, 2011)

happy for you all,i cant wait till i get mine in a few weeks,i love my DX but im ready for the Nexus,but im glad u all are happy with your choice,now go enjoy the Nexus,good luck to u all.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Had some connectivity issues after the update. Went down for a new sim card that seemed to help.

Only have 2 dislikes so far.. placement of the microusb port, and I can't hide the frequently called list. Haha.

Also, the only microusb cable that fits with the case on is the one that came with phone, not a phone issue, just annoying.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Ned said:


> For the first time in a long time I actually like my STOCK phone!! I am so against vendor skins. My thunderbolt has been deposited in the drawer of misfit phones and will only see the light of day if something happens to my Nexus.
> 
> Could not be happier with my decision.


+1 to that! I rooted it but just for a few root apps. Still on stock ROM for now anyways.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

UGH I cannot decide if I should get this or not.


----------



## FastCR (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm loving it, first nexus and 2nd phone without a hardware keyboard. First was incredible and it went back about 8 hours after I bought it for my shitty d2g. Besides that the only thing I'm having trouble adjusting to is not having a menu button all the time.


----------



## Moose (Jun 7, 2011)

My first 4g phone. Yep I'm loving it.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

my tbolt with the rezound battery was bearable but this...this right here is just awesome sauce


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

jonkyu said:


> +100000.
> 
> Absolutely happy with it, glad I waited. Kinda having a hard time finding a good reason to unlock it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It doesn't hurt anything to go ahead and unlock. If you even think you might down the road, go ahead and do it so you don't have to set everything back up later, since it factory resets.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

So far I'm happy with the device. I like the fact I can disable apps & remove them from the app drawer. I like that I can pull up the recent apps & swipe them away to shut it down and that I can swipe away notifications to dismiss them. What I like the most is the speech to text engine. It's ridiculously accurate & stops listening when I select "done" versus getting a portion of a sentence out and it stops listening. I have good in-call & ringer volume but haven't tested the Bluetooth in my car yet so that'll be coming soon. I don't like that the Google search bar is on top of every screen & you can't remove it ('er I haven't found the option yet). Not a fan of the fact that VZW snuck in a few of their apps on my "Pure Google" experience but rooting & debloating will take care of that. Today will be a true test, for me, on battery life so I'm hoping that it doesn't fall short in that respect. Frankly it can't be any worse than the tbolt so as long as it's better than that I think I may stick around past my 30 day window for returns.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a question for you nexus owners. How fast does the GPS lock?

I have had 2 samsung phones now, and both had very slow GPS lock.

Also, how quickly does the phone switch from 3g to 4g?


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> I have a question for you nexus owners. How fast does the GPS lock?
> 
> I have had 2 samsung phones now, and both had very slow GPS lock.
> 
> Also, how quickly does the phone switch from 3g to 4g?


FAST!

good day.


----------



## crashspeeder (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm quite satisfied. I had been running ICS on my Fascinate for about a month so I knew what to expect. I knew the Galaxy Nexus would simply perform faster. It has not disappointed. Everything is smooth, not a single jitter or any hint of slowdown. The part I can't wrap my head around is the 5MP camera, it kills me that it's only 5MP. Everything else is great about it. Even the headphones that come with it aren't bad! This is my first 4G phone and I was astounded with the speed it provides.

I used my phone yesterday until it died with the extended battery (2100mAh). It lasted me 7 hours with internet radio on for at least 4 of those hours and GPS for 1. It did crash on me last night, though, while using GPS. I'm not sure what caused it but it just rebooted.

Overall, I'd give it a 4.5 out of 5.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

crashspeeder said:


> I'm quite satisfied. I had been running ICS on my Fascinate for about a month so I knew what to expect. I knew the Galaxy Nexus would simply perform faster. It has not disappointed. Everything is smooth, not a single jitter or any hint of slowdown. The part I can't wrap my head around is the 5MP camera, it kills me that it's only 5MP. Everything else is great about it. Even the headphones that come with it aren't bad! This is my first 4G phone and I was astounded with the speed it provides.
> 
> I used my phone yesterday until it died with the extended battery (2100mAh). It lasted me 7 hours with internet radio on for at least 4 of those hours and GPS for 1. It did crash on me last night, though, while using GPS. I'm not sure what caused it but it just rebooted.
> 
> Overall, I'd give it a 4.5 out of 5.


Well, I mean, I took some pictures with the 5 MP camera and they were really really nice (especially because the shutter lag is quite literally like < .5 seconds). I'm one to think that the number doesn't really bother me as long as it performs well









Kinda like computers -- people get really hung up on processor speed when it's really the hard drive/RAM/hardware cache speed that limits a device's overall performance!


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I am very happy with this device so far i will eventually unlock and root but honestly im trying to just enjoy it stock. i told myself i wanted a phone i didnt have to do that too which i dont but i know the itch will never go away so i eventually will. first 4g phone didnt even know it was in my area yet . its fast as hell. first day on the battery was fine i could easily get a days use on the stock battery with mobile network off,brightness down. i turned nfc off ill probably never use it plus i assumed it consumed battery life can anyone confirm?


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> I am very happy with this device so far i will eventually unlock and root but honestly im trying to just enjoy it stock. i told myself i wanted a phone i didnt have to do that too which i dont but i know the itch will never go away so i eventually will. first 4g phone didnt even know it was in my area yet . its fast as hell. first day on the battery was fine i could easily get a days use on the stock battery with mobile network off,brightness down. i turned nfc off ill probably never use it plus i assumed it consumed battery life can anyone confirm?


I'm sure it does use battery life. I won't be using it until Google Wallet comes out for it


----------



## evolution (Oct 6, 2011)

Mines slow too... %1000 satisfied

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 80hd (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm finding myself wanting the old button layout back. The recent apps button is lost on me and I constantly miss the menu and search buttons.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

80hd said:


> I'm finding myself wanting the old button layout back. The recent apps button is lost on me and I constantly miss the menu and search buttons.


Trust me in a week you'll be totally used to it







I'm already getting used to it


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

bigdog357 said:


> happy for you all,i cant wait till i get mine in a few weeks,i love my DX but im ready for the Nexus,but im glad u all are happy with your choice,now go enjoy the Nexus,good luck to u all.


As a DX ---> Nexus person you'll be very pleased. Even though I loved my DX it is night and day better.


----------



## Natef53 (Aug 10, 2011)

People who came from thunderbolts, is this really that big of a jump?
I know it has ICS but I have a 4g phone, and I honestly don't mind sense (bamf soab)

I am still torn trying to decide if the phone is worth a 2 year commitment AND 300 bucks.

I have tried ICS on my thunderbolt and for the few minutes I used it, it didn't blow my mind like it seems to be doing for some people on here.... i'll be putting my flame suit on.


----------



## babadush (Nov 28, 2011)

My only gripe is the banding of the screen at low brightness. I hear this kind of screen does that. I've only had HTC and Motorola so I've never experienced it. Other than that I'm very pleased. Spare parts compatibility mode helps with legacy apps.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Natef53 said:


> People who came from thunderbolts, is this really that big of a jump?
> I know it has ICS but I have a 4g phone, and I honestly don't mind sense (bamf soab)
> 
> I am still torn trying to decide if the phone is worth a 2 year commitment AND 300 bucks.
> ...


I went from the TB to the Razr, and that alone was slightly worth it (because the 4G speeds are faster). The GNexus isn't even in the ballpark. TB/Razr to GNex is like going from a 1st Gen iPod to an iPhone 4S









Plus if you get it now the return window is extended til January 15th so you can always return it if it turns out you don't like it and get your upgrade back!


----------



## babadush (Nov 28, 2011)

Natef53 said:


> People who came from thunderbolts, is this really that big of a jump?
> I know it has ICS but I have a 4g phone, and I honestly don't mind sense (bamf soab)
> 
> I am still torn trying to decide if the phone is worth a 2 year commitment AND 300 bucks.
> ...


Honestly sometimes I feel that a Thunderbolt with CM7 at times is much snappier. Overall the Nexus is pretty bad tushy.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

babadush said:


> Honestly sometimes I feel that a Thunderbolt with CM7 at times is much snappier. Overall the Nexus is pretty bad tushy.


Are you running stock GNex? Because I'm on Android Rev and it feels way faster than my TB on CM7 or MIUI!!


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

I know quad scores don't mean anything but I can't even break 2000. Anyone else notice this. Anyway this phone is worth every penny. Its much more than I expected.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Had some connectivity issues after the update. Went down for a new sim card that seemed to help.
> 
> Only have 2 dislikes so far.. placement of the microusb port, and I can't hide the frequently called list. Haha.
> 
> Also, the only microusb cable that fits with the case on is the one that came with phone, not a phone issue, just annoying.


There's an app on the market for that


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> I have a question for you nexus owners. How fast does the GPS lock?
> 
> I have had 2 samsung phones now, and both had very slow GPS lock.
> 
> Also, how quickly does the phone switch from 3g to 4g?


There's a barometer inside the device so it helps with location as well. Not as fast as motos but who cares as long as it locks on with 10 seconds or less.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

jasonpantuliano said:


> I know quad scores don't mean anything but I can't even break 2000. Anyone else notice this. Anyway this phone is worth every penny. Its much more than I expected.


Its not optimized. And take a look at Droid pro scores they sometimes beat dual core because the screen resolution is shit. Less to render.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

80hd said:


> I'm finding myself wanting the old button layout back. The recent apps button is lost on me and I constantly miss the menu and search buttons.


There's a mod to add them back in


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

I've found things I like that I didn't think I would, but other stuff I thought would be nice, I don't like as much. As with every phone, it has it's pros and cons, but the pros are out-weighing the cons so far.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

I just need the menu button on both sides so I don't have to reach across when using my left hand. I'm loving the recent apps button. I switch apps a lot and it's faster than holding home.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

babadush said:


> Honestly sometimes I feel that a Thunderbolt with CM7 at times is much snappier. Overall the Nexus is pretty bad tushy.


Only way it feels snappiee is maybe with a custom kernel and speeded up transitions. Otherwise your absolutely insane


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> +1 to that! I rooted it but just for a few root apps. Still on stock ROM for now anyways.


I hear that, I'll most likely stick stock-rooted until CM9 is ready but until then I am happier then all hell.

Lesson learned, never buy a non-nexus device ever again problem is after Verizon's constant delaying as they fought Google to allow bloat and such I doubt Verizon will see another Nexus device.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

rabbert.klein said:


> I hear that, I'll most likely stick stock-rooted until CM9 is ready but until then I am happier then all hell.
> 
> Lesson learned, never buy a non-nexus device ever again problem is after Verizon's constant delaying as they fought Google to allow bloat and such I doubt Verizon will see another Nexus device.


Can't delay a device that didn't have a release date until the day before it released. And I know my vz and backup assistant is bloat it only helped new comers to android.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah this phone is fantastic. I'm coming from a Droid 2 Global, which has an excellent dev. community on this site, so I'm looking forward to seeing the gnex community mature in the same way. Also my first 4g phone, and needless to say that just rocks. Btw, EasyTether works!


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Completely satisfied. Second stock phone I've owned(first was the OG Droid). This phone flies and is super snappy. Traded in the Rezound for it and haven't missed it at all.


----------



## xFlawless11x (Jul 11, 2011)

90 votes and none for "Eh" yet lol


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Imnuts and chopperthedog! Glad to see you guys again!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

well.. the reception is definitely not as good as my TB, and the battery life didn't impress me as much as i thought it would.. that being said, i had my mom grab me an extended battery (any store near me was sold out), and im still learning things about youtube videos seem to load slower.


----------



## tcpsyn (Dec 16, 2011)

Seriously. I'm the only unimpressed vote. I don't believe I am THAT hard to please.... I mean, maybe a bit more than others, but seriously... the only negative vote? The screen sucks, MTP is horrid, the device is too big to hit the back button one handed and ICS is .... man, I dislike the way OSs are going. Maybe I'm getting old and set in my ways. It was bound to happen eventually. I think everything new sucks.


----------



## jrock7885 (Sep 7, 2011)

Ned said:


> For the first time in a long time I actually like my STOCK phone!! I am so against vendor skins. My thunderbolt has been deposited in the drawer of misfit phones and will only see the light of day if something happens to my Nexus.
> 
> Could not be happier with my decision.


100% agree!!!!!! +1000000000


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> There's an app on the market for that


Doesn't work with ICS atm. Unless I tried the wrong one.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

tcpsyn said:


> Seriously. I'm the only unimpressed vote. I don't believe I am THAT hard to please.... I mean, maybe a bit more than others, but seriously... the only negative vote? The screen sucks, MTP is horrid, the device is too big to hit the back button one handed and ICS is .... man, I dislike the way OSs are going. Maybe I'm getting old and set in my ways. It was bound to happen eventually. I think everything new sucks.


To each his own and I'm sure you are not the first to be disappointed. The hype probably didn't help either. I love this phone coming from a TB I'm used to the screen size and having to stretch a little. Can't wait for the ROMs to start flowing!


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

Knowing all the future love the this will get from the dev community is more than satisfying


----------



## babadush (Nov 28, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> Are you running stock GNex? Because I'm on Android Rev and it feels way faster than my TB on CM7 or MIUI!!


Yeah I have stock on my gnex. I always thought cm7 on the thunderbolt ran circles around miui. Although miui was better looking so I kept it. Where is this Android rev you speak of?


----------



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm stock not rooted and might not do it at all. That might change later though. I'm in love with this phone. I came from the d3 and this is my first 4g phone and it rocks. There is nothing I don't like. Its a pleasure to use this phone and the screen is outstanding. I finnaly feel that android is all grown up now. Android now supports scrollable Widgets and now you can also resize them as well. I no longer need a launcher for those. I've tried to make my d3 look just like this with roms and themes, and now I don't need to. The gets part of owning a stock android phone is no more garbage from the carriers. We got one update with another one on the way. Google takes care of there stuff. And if any cool Google thing comes out we will be the first one to get it.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

has anyone been having REALLY crappy battery life....i mean like dropping % every 2 mins bad.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> has anyone been having REALLY crappy battery life....i mean like dropping % every 2 mins bad.


Mine isn't THAT bad, but the battery life has been pretty poor. Then again I have only let it charge to 100% once.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

coming from a dinc2 is like night and day. This is way faster. Battery life isn't as good but last me a whole day with moderate use. Anyone getting cruddy battery life turn off mobile networks when not in use also nfc. Also turn down brightness if you dont need it at 100 %.


----------



## babadush (Nov 28, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> has anyone been having REALLY crappy battery life....i mean like dropping % every 2 mins bad.


Let it die completely then charge it to 100% with out taking it off the charger. Then let it die completely with out putting it on the charger. That should train the battery.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Mine isn't THAT bad, but the battery life has been pretty poor. Then again I have only let it charge to 100% once.


Mine is pretty bad, but then again I did completely screw up the battery stats by not letting it charge all the way and taking it on and off the charger all day

At least we have a recovery where we can wipe the battery stats


----------



## babadush (Nov 28, 2011)

deltaechoe said:


> Mine is pretty bad, but then again I did completely screw up the battery stats by not letting it charge all the way and taking it on and off the charger all day
> 
> At least we have a recovery where we can wipe the battery stats


There's also battery calibration in the market. Same thing as wiping battery stats.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

You gotta let it settle







give it a few days and see if the battery life is still terrible


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 24, 2011)

I traded in my Rezound for this phone. I feel as if there were compromises on both devices and for me, the AMOLED screen just cant be passed up. I do miss the SD card slot, the hard keys which netted me 1280x720 of screen real estate, the rezounds camera is better, the GPU was better, the speaker was louder. But on the other hand, this is AMOLED which LCD just cant compare, its a developer phone meaning there will be a mod for everything, it's thinner, looks nice, more powerful CPU.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

tcpsyn said:


> Seriously. I'm the only unimpressed vote. I don't believe I am THAT hard to please.... I mean, maybe a bit more than others, but seriously... the only negative vote? The screen sucks, MTP is horrid, the device is too big to hit the back button one handed and ICS is .... man, I dislike the way OSs are going. Maybe I'm getting old and set in my ways. It was bound to happen eventually. I think everything new sucks.


No you aren't the only one, but I don't think I would go QUITE as far as you. Let me put my flame proof suit on, because people tend to take these things too personally.

Like everyone else I was pretty stoked for this device. And when I went to finally handle it today well......

1. build quality, it feels like a kids toy
2. weird blueish color cast to the screen
3. the camera is AWESOME to its credit. Mad props on the shutter its kickass.
4. OS seemed nice and fluid.

Might I still buy it? I don't know. Underwhelming mostly....for ME....


----------



## PhoenixPath (Jun 7, 2011)

I was using the Fascinate, so yeah... No complaints.


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

Coming from a Tbolt, I'm digging this thing quite a bit. It doesn't feel cheap to me, not as solid feeling as the bolt, but I wasn't expecting that, it feels more solid than any other phone to me though. The screen is weird, and my signal strength does seem lower than the bolts, but it hasn't dropped so far. I'm keeping an eye on my 14 days for sure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 24, 2011)

Bimmer323 said:


> Coming from a Tbolt, I'm digging this thing quite a bit. It doesn't feel cheap to me, not as solid feeling as the bolt, but I wasn't expecting that, it feels more solid than any other phone to me though. The screen is weird, and my signal strength does seem lower than the bolts, but it hasn't dropped so far. I'm keeping an eye on my 14 days for sure.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You should have until Jan 15th to return it. Check your reciept. I exchanged my Rezound that I bought Nov 15th for this phone. Thats one month later.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

staticx57 said:


> You should have until Jan 15th to return it. Check your reciept. I exchanged my Rezound that I bought Nov 15th for this phone. Thats one month later.


 30 days return, 90 days exchange, at Costco.


----------



## pulptastic (Nov 3, 2011)

Loving the phone overall. Battery life is not great but I will give it a few days. The thing i do not like at all is the car mount. It is tough to get in and out, it does not have pass-through utilizing the 3 pin connector, and my current aux and power cables do not fit! If i must use a mount without pass-through, it will not be this one.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm very much enjoying this phone. But I'm coming from an OG Droid, so you can imagine the upgrade I just made. Wow.

My only complaint would be the volume level of the external speaker. Maybe it's from too many years of playing in loud, crappy punk bands in high school and college, but my hearing isn't as good as it used to be. I'm constantly missing calls or getting texts well after they've been sent because I don't hear the phone.


----------



## babadush (Nov 28, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> I'm very much enjoying this phone. But I'm coming from an OG Droid, so you can imagine the upgrade I just made. Wow.
> 
> My only complaint would be the volume level of the external speaker. Maybe it's from too many years of playing in loud, crappy punk bands in high school and college, but my hearing isn't as good as it used to be. I'm constantly missing calls or getting texts well after they've been sent because I don't hear the phone.


There's og speaker is huge. The tiny speaker does hurt it but not enough for me to complain


----------



## Tiger505 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I'm in the unimpressed few. First thing I did was root the GN as I do with all my devices. I have several phones and so far the Razr is my favorite. I got my GN today and why would Samsung make a phone with so low a volume level. I cannot hear the phone ring from across the room. My fascinate is louder. I've tried every setting and installed Volume+ and it's still a stinker. My Razr you can hear loud and clear, and and has an excellent speaker phone (which I use a lot) and for that reason alone I'm sticking with the Razr for my daily use. Also I getting almost 2 days on the Razr battery with heavy use. There are many things about the GN I do like, screen, smaller footprint but... So not to pop the bubble here but so far I'm not impressed.


----------



## jesssiii (Oct 10, 2011)

EDIT 12/21: Well seems Verizon is responsible for the poor data connection, hopefully they'll get it worked out. I was having a bad day yesterday and adjusting to the changes in having a different phone. I switched to the extended battery, phone even feels better in my hand now. Very happy with the Nexus.

~Galaxy Nexus LTE~


----------



## guidzilla (Jul 1, 2011)

I am also very satisfied. Unlocked/rooted for a couple things but otherwise stock rom, launcher currently. Came from an OG that was violated in who knows how many ways.


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

jesssiii said:


> Yeah, me too. It feels nice, lighter than my DInc, but only half the battery life. Poor volume. Slow- my DInc was faster. Out of 5 days, I've had maybe 30 minutes total 4g connection. And the 3g is slower than my DInc.
> 
> I like that I could root out of the box, and no Sense bloat. But ICS seems buggy. I'm hoping things will improve with updates, but at this point I'm wondering if I should have gone with the Rezound? The lack of external storage is proving to be nearly as bad a situation as no removable battery for the Razor. I've spent way too much time with my phone hooked to my computer using fastboot. Already accidentally erased the SD part of the storage, soft bricked, etc.
> 
> ...


I came from the incredible as well (cm7 and ics builds) and I honestly have no idea where you would say that the inc was faster than this phone in any way. Maybe in your area you had better 3g occasionally with the incredible, but c'mon, this phone is waay beyond our old incredibles. Maybe try updating your radio? I'm usually the one trying to de-bunk radio flashing for signal purposes, but it does seem that the new radio has helped. Not having the joystick, you'll have to get used to on any new phone now, but they do have some softkey mods to mimic the HTC layout for the gnex that may interest you.

All in all, since I've flashed a 4.0.3 rom, this phone has damn near exceeded my expectations (except battery life, that is as expected).


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

I only have two complaints about the phone right now... First, the battery life is horrible. I got home last night and my battery was around mid to high 80%'s. I had reset battery stats earlier that day and I was trying to kill the battery, so I then started up Netflix and started it playing some random movie while connected to 4g. I figured I would have to go through maybe two movies before it died...but nope, it died ALMOST at the end of Kickass. The second is the network connections...if I decide to switch between 3g/4g, or disable wifi and go back to 3g or 4g, it takes usually at least a minute to connect to either network.


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> The second is the network connections...if I decide to switch between 3g/4g, or disable wifi and go back to 3g or 4g, it takes usually at least a minute to connect to either network.


http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/12/19/this-is-why-your-verizon-galaxy-nexus-or-other-4g-lte-vzw-phone-is-losing-data-signal/

good day.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Anxiously awaiting FedEx to ring my doorbell... the suspense is killing me right now.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

chopper the dog said:


> http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/12/19/this-is-why-your-verizon-galaxy-nexus-or-other-4g-lte-vzw-phone-is-losing-data-signal/ good day.


Yep, I saw that earlier, but it's still something that disappoints me, regardless of being a known issue or not.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

chopper the dog said:


> FAST!
> 
> good day.


Chopper, where you been bro????!!!!


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

babadush said:


> Honestly sometimes I feel that a Thunderbolt with CM7 at times is much snappier. Overall the Nexus is pretty bad tushy.


I couldn't disagree more....the Thunderbolt lagged when doing anything really. On MIUI, Sense, AOSP, anything. Different kernels, different governors, different I/o schedulers, nothing fixed it. This phone just WORKS. its smooth, right out of the box....after the RFS BS of the Fascinate and the craptacular Radio signal and general mediocre nature of the SoC, I'd forgotten what that's like....


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

rabbert.klein said:


> I hear that, I'll most likely stick stock-rooted until CM9 is ready but until then I am happier then all hell.
> 
> Lesson learned, never buy a non-nexus device ever again problem is after Verizon's constant delaying as they fought Google to allow bloat and such I doubt Verizon will see another Nexus device.


Stop making things up with no proof. Unless you work for Verizon, Google, or Samsung, you aren't qualified to slander those companies .


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

jesssiii said:


> Yeah, me too. It feels nice, lighter than my DInc, but only half the battery life. Poor volume. Slow- my DInc was faster. Out of 5 days, I've had maybe 30 minutes total 4g connection. And the 3g is slower than my DInc.
> 
> I like that I could root out of the box, and no Sense bloat. But ICS seems buggy. I'm hoping things will improve with updates, but at this point I'm wondering if I should have gone with the Rezound? The lack of external storage is proving to be nearly as bad a situation as no removable battery for the Razor. I've spent way too much time with my phone hooked to my computer using fastboot. Already accidentally erased the SD part of the storage, soft bricked, etc.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a bunch of user error....how does one "accidentally" delete the /sdcard partition????


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Stop making things up with no proof. Unless you work for Verizon, Google, or Samsung, you aren't qualified to slander those companies .


Don't be such a fanboy.
Its more than likely that had a huge part in it.

-Sent from my DROID2-


----------



## babadush (Nov 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> I couldn't disagree more....the Thunderbolt lagged when doing anything really. On MIUI, Sense, AOSP, anything. Different kernels, different governors, different I/o schedulers, nothing fixed it. This phone just WORKS. its smooth, right out of the box....after the RFS BS of the Fascinate and the craptacular Radio signal and general mediocre nature of the SoC, I'd forgotten what that's like....


I've love the nexus don't get me wrong. I never had any of the problems you mentioned. On miui it lagged a bit but it never did on CM7 for me. I ran it at 1.2ghz and consistently got 16+ hours of battery life.


----------



## babadush (Nov 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Sounds like a bunch of user error....how does one "accidentally" delete the /sdcard partition????


Stock factory reset erases everything even the sd partition


----------



## jesssiii (Oct 10, 2011)

NEVERMIND

~Galaxy Nexus LTE~


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> Don't be such a fanboy.
> Its more than likely that had a huge part in it.
> 
> -Sent from my DROID2-


Uh. No. You're wrong. You're just spewing fail because you think you're making an educated guess, that most of the community will probably support.

It was fun watching everyone squirm though









Get a clue and have some respect for a company that didn't bother giving a release date they couldn't keep....blame all the blogs with all the huge piles of fail they posted....

The real delay was it wasn't passing mustard for Verizon.... now ppl can see why....


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

babadush said:


> I've love the nexus don't get me wrong. I never had any of the problems you mentioned. On miui it lagged a bit but it never did on CM7 for me. I ran it at 1.2ghz and consistently got 16+ hours of battery life.


Ah. That's why. I never OC'd. Battery life was crappy enough @1.0 GHz to the point I had 3 batteries in rotation to get me through a day, I wasn't gonna crank it up to 1.2, or even 1.1


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

babadush said:


> Stock factory reset erases everything even the sd partition


True. That's to be expected. ROM Manager does not though.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Uh. No. You're wrong. You're just spewing fail because you think you're making an educated guess, that most of the community will probably support.
> 
> It was fun watching everyone squirm though
> 
> ...


Verizon dropped the ball no matter how much you wanna attach your lips to VZW's collective tushy.
For a phone that had more hype than almost any in recent history and for them to sit around and twiddle their thumbs was horrible on the marketing department's part.
If they really wanted to save face, they come out and admit, we had some problems, we're fixing them for our customers, hence the delay, not this hush hush garbage.
If you're so smart and think I, among others, shouldn't bash VZW, tell us your opinion for all the delays?


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

Is this xda?


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> Verizon dropped the ball no matter how much you wanna attach your lips to VZW's collective tushy.
> For a phone that had more hype than almost any in recent history and for them to sit around and twiddle their thumbs was horrible on the marketing department's part.
> If they really wanted to save face, they come out and admit, we had some problems, we're fixing them for our customers, hence the delay, not this hush hush garbage.
> If you're so smart and think I, among others, shouldn't bash VZW, tell us your opinion for all the delays?


Here's a better idea. Unless you know facts, let's keep the rumors to the idiots that spew them. If you think it was Verizon's fault, so be it. When you're done with this contract, take your business elsewhere. Don't degrade the company over things you know may be false.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> Verizon dropped the ball no matter how much you wanna attach your lips to VZW's collective tushy.
> For a phone that had more hype than almost any in recent history and for them to sit around and twiddle their thumbs was horrible on the marketing department's part.
> If they really wanted to save face, they come out and admit, we had some problems, we're fixing them for our customers, hence the delay, not this hush hush garbage.
> If you're so smart and think I, among others, shouldn't bash VZW, tell us your opinion for all the delays?


At this point it doesn't actually matter. Both Google and Verizon are to blame. There was some obvious miscommunication between the two, hence the issues with the 4G, and all seems to be fine now. LTE is a different beast than GSM and required more attention. Now I agree that it could have been handled better by both companies and they could have been far more open with their customers as to the extreme delays but the fact still stands that they did take the time to make sure they had a solid release with as few bugs as time permitted. So, you can be bitter and slander companies for really no reason at all other than trying to live up to the product they promised or you can look at things realistically and understand that sometimes things don't go exactly according to plan and need to be reworked. Good day.


----------



## redneckdroid (Nov 20, 2011)

I kind of thought I would miss my old DX after all we'd been through. I don't miss it AT ALL! It does make a great sound machine to help me sleep 

Seriously, I played with the rezound and the razr (awesome phones) and chose the Gnex and I don't regret my decision at all.


----------



## babadush (Nov 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Ah. That's why. I never OC'd. Battery life was crappy enough @1.0 GHz to the point I had 3 batteries in rotation to get me through a day, I wasn't gonna crank it up to 1.2, or even 1.1


I used battery calibration app with juice defender and it must have done it's job. Juice defender cuts all data when the screen is off. That alone saves alot of power.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> Verizon dropped the ball no matter how much you wanna attach your lips to VZW's collective tushy.
> For a phone that had more hype than almost any in recent history and for them to sit around and twiddle their thumbs was horrible on the marketing department's part.
> If they really wanted to save face, they come out and admit, we had some problems, we're fixing them for our customers, hence the delay, not this hush hush garbage.
> If you're so smart and think I, among others, shouldn't bash VZW, tell us your opinion for all the delays?


It had hype in the COMMUNITY. Outside of us, I doubt if anyone knew what the hell a "Galaxy Nexus" was.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Am I satisfied? Absolutely

Was this phone's release botched more so than say the thunderbolt or bionic? Absolutely not.


----------

